# Catch notes



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

So catch is being discontinued.. I need a legit solid comparable application, keep sometimes doesn't save photos. 
Any personal experiences with evernote or spring pad?

I mainly use it to save photos I find on fb or Internet. 
Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul_K (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea, definitely Evernote Springpad or even (less comprehensive) Google Keep. But between Evernote and Springpad, I think Evernote is overall more convenient. But Springpad has its advantages too. Just try then, set for yourself.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Evernote has its own issues (like losing your notes and other semi important things over time). Just a fair warning.


----------

